# هل تقدر تنسي قصة حب قديمة وتعيش غيرهاااااااااااااااااااااااا



## BishoRagheb (13 ديسمبر 2008)

*لو كنت في يوم حبيت شخص وعشت معاااااه اجمل قصة حب في الدنياااااا

واتمنيته من كل اللي حوالليك
 وبعد كده اتضح لي
ك انه مكنش بيحبك 
كان مجرد كلام بجد بعد مااااكان بيثبتلك كل يوم حبه وحنيته وطيبته .... 
بان ليك خداااااعة وكدبه واستهتاااااره بمشااااعرك وظلمه ليك
او ده كان رأيك وتحليلك للموضوع 

وبعدين القدر فرقكم عن بعض بعد مااااااا كان هو كل شيئ بالنسبه ليك 

وبعد القصه دي 

قبلك حب تااااااااني ؟ 
ل هتعيشة وتنسي اللي فاااااااات ؟ 
ولا صعب انك تحب وتثق في اي حد تاااااااني ؟ 

الكل يدخل ويرد بصررررررررررراحه​*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (14 ديسمبر 2008)

*ممممممممم

بص يابيشوووو مفيش حد ميتمناش انه مش يعيش قصة حب

وبجد اللى يقول غير كده يبقى بيضحك على نفسه 

ومعنى ان الواحد عاش قصة ومنجحتش ده ميمنعش انه يعيش قصة تانى

لان الواااااحد أكيد ولازم يحب شريكة حياته بعد كده 

فالواحد هيحب هيحب يعنى لامفر...

وانت ياد رد على السؤال متهربش ده أنا سميت عليك حتى فى الموضوع اللى فاتت

لو تحب ابخرك فى الموضوع ده اووووك هههههه

ثانكس يابيشووو

*​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (14 ديسمبر 2008)

*موضوع جميل يابيشو وعندك حق يمرمر 

لو طلع خادع وكداب اكيد هنساه بس بجد هحاول انسى كلامة 

وخداعة وافتكر الى حبيبنى فيه علشان مش اندم انى عرفتة وحبيتة 

ولو قابلت انسان حبنى بجد وادانى عمرة وحياته وقلبة هحبة اكتر 

وهحس بالفرق بين لما ادى حب للانسان مخادع ولما اديى حب لانسان بيحبنى 

وبيتمنالى الراحة والسعادة 

وهحاول اسده على قد ما اقدر واحسسة انة بجد اول واخر حب لان الى قبلة كانت تجربة 

لمعرفة الحب بس فشلت وانى عرفت معنى الحب الحقيقى معاه 



مش هخاف اجرب بس هبقى حزرة اكتر من الاول وما اندفعش نحو عواطفى بسرعة 

مرسية يابيشو للموضوع ومستنين رايك انت كمان اشمعنى يعنى ​*


----------



## ابن المصلوب (14 ديسمبر 2008)

بص ياعم بشبوش
الحب علشان يتسمي حب لازم يكون حب صادق مش بس مشاعر رايحه جايه بين الولد والبنت 
واي قصه حب تنتهي علشان حد كان خادع الثاني يبقي مينفعش نقول عليها قصة حب لان ده مكنش حب صح ولا لا


----------



## BishoRagheb (14 ديسمبر 2008)

marmar_maroo قال:


> *ممممممممم
> 
> بص يابيشوووو مفيش حد ميتمناش انه مش يعيش قصة حب
> 
> ...



*شكرااااااااااا مرمر
طبعا مفيش حد ميتمناش انه  مايعش قصة حب
ويااارب تقعي كل يوووم​*


----------



## +Nevena+ (14 ديسمبر 2008)

المشكله في نوعيه الشخص اللي كنت بتحبه تقدر تنساه ولا لا
 في ناس بتاثر فيك تملك قلبك وكل كيانك
والنوع دا من الصعب جدا انه يتنسي حتي لو مرت سنين 
وتفضل ندمان ان الزمن فرق بينكم لاي سبب
ويفضل ساكن جواك باقي حياتك
وفي نوع تاني انت تكون حبيته حب مايتوصفيش 
بس هو كان بيخدعك دا سهل جدا تنساه ومتندمش عليه ثانيه واحده
وقتها اكيد هيعيش حب جديد وهنساه

ميرسي بيشو علي موضوعك الجميل
يسوع يرعاك
​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (14 ديسمبر 2008)

*سؤال مهم 
صعب قوي انك تنسي الحب اللي حبيتة بالاخص لو هو اول حب ليك 
لانك اكيد كنت سعيد جدا بالحب دة وكنت طاير وحاسس انك ماسك النجوم باديك وحبيت الشخص دة حب مايتوصفش
وحتي لو اللي كنت بتحبة طلع خاين ومقدرش حبك مش سهل ابدا انك تنسي
انا مش معاكي في الراي دة يا نيفوووو 
المشكلة مبتبقاش في نظرتك للشخص دة المشكلة بتكمن في قدر جرحك انت والالم اللي بتعيشة
ودة بيفقدك الثقة في الغير ومش بسهولة ان الواحد يثق في حد تاني ويفتح قلبة من جديد 
لان مفيش حد بيتجرح قوي الا اذا كان حب قوووووووي
وممكن مع الزمن يحصل انك تحب وتجرب مرة تانية لكن دة بيلزمة مجهوووود كبير من الحبيب الجديد لكي يكسب ثقتك
مرسي يا بيشو علي الموضوع الجميل​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (14 ديسمبر 2008)

قبلك حب تااااااااني ؟ ه​حياتى مش هتقف علشان حب انتهى ​​

ل هتعيشة وتنسي اللي فاااااااات ؟ 

بص يا بيشو 

مش هقدر اقولك هنسى الالى فات 

لاكن هتمنى من ربنا انوا يعوضنى الحب القديم فى الحب الجديد 

واحاول انى انساه على قدر استطاعتى 

ولا صعب انك تحب وتثق في اي حد تاااااااني ؟

هيكون فى حذز طبعا لانى اخدت عبره من حبى الاول 

واكون واخد بالى من الحب التانى واعرف شعوره ايه نحيتى 

ميررررسى كتير يا مايكل على الموضوع 

ربنا يبارك حياتك



​


----------



## BishoRagheb (14 ديسمبر 2008)

engy_love_jesus قال:


> *موضوع جميل يابيشو وعندك حق يمرمر
> 
> لو طلع خادع وكداب اكيد هنساه بس بجد هحاول انسى كلامة
> 
> ...




*شكرا لرأيك
بس عايز اعرف هتسديه ازاي هو بلاعة؟؟:smil8:​*


----------



## BishoRagheb (14 ديسمبر 2008)

جاي في الطريق قال:


> بص ياعم بشبوش
> الحب علشان يتسمي حب لازم يكون حب صادق مش بس مشاعر رايحه جايه بين الولد والبنت
> واي قصه حب تنتهي علشان حد كان خادع الثاني يبقي مينفعش نقول عليها قصة حب لان ده مكنش حب صح ولا لا



*شكرا لرأيك
كلامك مظبوط
اي قصه حب تنتهي علشان حد كان خادع الثاني يبقي مينفعش نقول عليها قصة حب لان ده مكنش حب​*


----------



## BishoRagheb (14 ديسمبر 2008)

نيفين رمزي قال:


> المشكله في نوعيه الشخص اللي كنت بتحبه تقدر تنساه ولا لا
> في ناس بتاثر فيك تملك قلبك وكل كيانك
> والنوع دا من الصعب جدا انه يتنسي حتي لو مرت سنين
> وتفضل ندمان ان الزمن فرق بينكم لاي سبب
> ...



*شكرااا نيفين علي مرورك
ربنا يبارك حياتك
وشكرااااااا للتوضيح الرائع*​


----------



## BishoRagheb (14 ديسمبر 2008)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *سؤال مهم
> صعب قوي انك تنسي الحب اللي حبيتة بالاخص لو هو اول حب ليك
> لانك اكيد كنت سعيد جدا بالحب دة وكنت طاير وحاسس انك ماسك النجوم باديك وحبيت الشخص دة حب مايتوصفش
> وحتي لو اللي كنت بتحبة طلع خاين ومقدرش حبك مش سهل ابدا انك تنسي
> ...



*راجعا شكر ليكي ولمرورك
كتيييييييييييييييييييير
بس الموضوع ده علي حسب الشخصية
اللي انت حبتيها
وحسب شخصيتك انت
وحسب كمية حبكم لبعض
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## BishoRagheb (14 ديسمبر 2008)

kokoman قال:


> قبلك حب تااااااااني ؟ ه​حياتى مش هتقف علشان حب انتهى ​​
> 
> ل هتعيشة وتنسي اللي فاااااااات ؟
> 
> ...



*شكر ليك ولمرورك
يا ك و ك و
كتيييييييييييييييييييير
وارجع واكرر
الموضوع ده علي حسب الشخصية
اللي انت حبتيها
وحسب شخصيتك انت
وحسب كمية حبكم لبعض
ربنا يبارك حياتك
ويسامحك:smil8:
انا بيشوووووووووو:smil8:​*


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (14 ديسمبر 2008)

بص يا بيشو  هو ايوه صعب على الانسان لما يحب بجد انه ينسى بس فيه حاجه هو لو فعلاحب بجد بس الانسان اللى حبه دا خان الحب وطلع كداب فى حبه يبقى لازم ينساه انشالله بالعافيه حتى بس يتعود ياخد لباله كويس وهو بيختار الانسان اللى هايحبه وياريت نختار بعقلنا قبل قلبنا  ولازم ينسى الاولانى اللى غدره لانه هايحب غيره وماينفعش يحب واحد بيحبه وكمان يفكر فى اللى خانه


----------



## BishoRagheb (14 ديسمبر 2008)

tota love قال:


> بص يا بيشو  هو ايوه صعب على الانسان لما يحب بجد انه ينسى بس فيه حاجه هو لو فعلاحب بجد بس الانسان اللى حبه دا خان الحب وطلع كداب فى حبه يبقى لازم ينساه انشالله بالعافيه حتى بس يتعود ياخد لباله كويس وهو بيختار الانسان اللى هايحبه وياريت نختار بعقلنا قبل قلبنا  ولازم ينسى الاولانى اللى غدره لانه هايحب غيره وماينفعش يحب واحد بيحبه وكمان يفكر فى اللى خانه



*طبعا ياتوتا
صعب ننسي الاولاني
صعب
شكراااااااااا
ياجميل
ربنا يبارك حياااتك​*


----------



## +pepo+ (14 ديسمبر 2008)

انا بجد لو حصلى كده مقدرش عايش قصد حب تانى ومقدرش انسا الاولى لنى الحب الاول
مرسى يا بيشوى على سؤالك​


----------



## BishoRagheb (14 ديسمبر 2008)

+pepo+ قال:


> انا بجد لو حصلى كده مقدرش عايش قصد حب تانى ومقدرش انسا الاولى لنى الحب الاول
> مرسى يا بيشوى على سؤالك​



*شكرااااااااا
ليك علي مروووورك​*


----------



## twety (14 ديسمبر 2008)

> قلبك حب تااااااااني ؟


 
*مادام حب تانى*
*يبقى خلاص قدر ينسى الاولانى*
*ولو كان فى بعض الذكريات*
*بس مع مرور الوقت هينساه تمام*

*فى رائى *
*ان الطرف اللى خلى قلبك يحب تانى*
*هو اللى عليه الدور*
*لو قدر ينسيك الاول بكل ذكرياته وايامه*
*يبقى الموضوع اتحل*
*لكن لو كان الطرف التانى دة*
*مقدرش ينسيك هنا تبقى المشكله*

*شكرا يابيشو لتعبك *


----------



## BishoRagheb (14 ديسمبر 2008)

twety قال:


> *مادام حب تانى*
> *يبقى خلاص قدر ينسى الاولانى*
> *ولو كان فى بعض الذكريات*
> *بس مع مرور الوقت هينساه تمام*
> ...


*
ياسلام 
تحليل علمي ومنطقي سليم..
ابداااااااااااع
شكرااا دكتورة تويتي علي مرورك 
ودواءك الذي من الممكن ان لا يحقق
المطلوب مع بعض الناس​*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (14 ديسمبر 2008)

امممممممممممم سؤال حلو يا بيشوووو
بص مش معنى ان فشل تجربه وكمان كان كدب عليا هشيله من حياتى اه مش هقدر انسا بسرعه بس اكيد هحب تانى مش معنى ان اتخدعت من واحد يبقا الكل كده
ميرسى ليك يا بيشووووو​


----------



## Kiril (14 ديسمبر 2008)

صعب في الاول
بس من غير ما نجرب الحب الجديد مقدرش اقول اذا كان ممكن انساه و لا لأ


----------



## meryam 4 jesus (14 ديسمبر 2008)

بص يا بيشو
لو الموضوع ده حصل معايا .. يبقى ربنا يقدرنى وأقدر انسى مع اننى متأكدة اننى محتاجة معجزة من عند ربنا عشان انسى وأرجع لطبيعتى بس كل اللى انا عارفاه اننى لازم انسى واقنع نفسى ان ده مش آخر الدنيا .. وبعد ما انسى لو قابلنى حب جديد هفكر كوييس اوى قبل ماخد أى خطوة عشان مايحصل اللى حصل قبل كدة أحسن لو التانى كمان طلع خاين يبقى أروح أموت أحسن ههههههههه خبطتين فى الراس توجع زى مابيقولوا ...
وعاوزة اقولك ان حتة موضوع تححححححححححفه و جميييييييييل جداااااااااااااااا
وميرسييييييييييييي لتعبك يا بيشو وربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك​


----------



## BishoRagheb (14 ديسمبر 2008)

swety koky girl قال:


> امممممممممممم سؤال حلو يا بيشوووو
> بص مش معنى ان فشل تجربه وكمان كان كدب عليا هشيله من حياتى اه مش هقدر انسا بسرعه بس اكيد هحب تانى مش معنى ان اتخدعت من واحد يبقا الكل كده
> ميرسى ليك يا بيشووووو​


*
شكراااااااا كوكي لمروورك
ربنا يقدرك وتحبي تاااني​*


----------



## BishoRagheb (14 ديسمبر 2008)

kiro_shohdy قال:


> صعب في الاول
> بس من غير ما نجرب الحب الجديد مقدرش اقول اذا كان ممكن انساه و لا لأ



*متشكر ليك يا كيرو لمرووورك
ربنا يبارك حيااااااااتك​*


----------



## BishoRagheb (14 ديسمبر 2008)

ميريام عادل قال:


> بص يا بيشو
> لو الموضوع ده حصل معايا .. يبقى ربنا يقدرنى وأقدر انسى مع اننى متأكدة اننى محتاجة معجزة من عند ربنا عشان انسى وأرجع لطبيعتى بس كل اللى انا عارفاه اننى لازم انسى واقنع نفسى ان ده مش آخر الدنيا .. وبعد ما انسى لو قابلنى حب جديد هفكر كوييس اوى قبل ماخد أى خطوة عشان مايحصل اللى حصل قبل كدة أحسن لو التانى كمان طلع خاين يبقى أروح أموت أحسن ههههههههه خبطتين فى الراس توجع زى مابيقولوا ...
> وعاوزة اقولك ان حتة موضوع تححححححححححفه و جميييييييييل جداااااااااااااااا
> وميرسييييييييييييي لتعبك يا بيشو وربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك​



*بالعفـــــــــو ياجميــــــــــــــــل
ربنااااا يباااااااارك حياااااااتك
الله يبعد عنناااا الخبطااااات​*


----------



## zama (15 ديسمبر 2008)

موضوع جميل
رايئ باختصار  "الدنيا مش هتنتهى عند قصة حب وفشلت "
شكرا جزيلا......................................................................


----------



## +pepo+ (15 ديسمبر 2008)

bishoragheb قال:


> *شكرااااااااا​*
> 
> *ليك علي مروووورك*​


 

مرسى ياباشا ده واجب احنا لينا كام بيشوى فى المنتدى​


----------



## KOKOMAN (15 ديسمبر 2008)

bishoragheb قال:


> *شكر ليك ولمرورك​*
> *يا ك و ك و*
> *كتيييييييييييييييييييير*
> *وارجع واكرر*
> ...


 

:smi411::smi411::smi411::smi411:

مش عارف ليه بتلخبط  فى اسمك 
​


----------



## BishoRagheb (15 ديسمبر 2008)

mena magdy said قال:


> موضوع جميل
> رايئ باختصار  "الدنيا مش هتنتهى عند قصة حب وفشلت "
> شكرا جزيلا......................................................................



*شكراااااااااااا
يامينا لمرورك
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## BishoRagheb (15 ديسمبر 2008)

+pepo+ قال:


> مرسى ياباشا ده واجب احنا لينا كام بيشوى فى المنتدى​



اكيد كتييييييييير
لكن
bishoragheb
وااااااااااااااااحد


----------



## BishoRagheb (15 ديسمبر 2008)

kokoman قال:


> :smi411::smi411::smi411::smi411:
> 
> مش عارف ليه بتلخبط  فى اسمك
> ​



علي اساس ان اسمي صعب
قوووووووي يااااااااااااااااض


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 ديسمبر 2008)

*أحلى حاجه فى الحب أنه يكون فى ثقه بين الطرفين ولو ضاعت الثقه طبيعى بيضيع الحب لكن المشكله فعلا انه بيعلم.. بيسب أثر .. عقده بتفضل  وقت كبير  وجايز حتى متروحش .. ولو الانسان ارتبط تانى بيفضل جواه شك دايما ان ممكن تجربته دى تتكرر تانى . . لكن الصح بقى اننا نتعلم من كل تجر به بتمر بينا  ونبقى أقوى ومنسمحش لاى حاجه مهما كانت قاسيه انها تهدمنا او تعقدنا .. يعنى نتعلم ازاى نكون اقوى من تجاربنا . ميررررررسى يا بيشوووو على المواضيع الجامده وربنا يرعاك .    ​*


----------



## BishoRagheb (16 ديسمبر 2008)

dona nabil قال:


> *أحلى حاجه فى الحب أنه يكون فى ثقه بين الطرفين ولو ضاعت الثقه طبيعى بيضيع الحب لكن المشكله فعلا انه بيعلم.. بيسب أثر .. عقده بتفضل  وقت كبير  وجايز حتى متروحش .. ولو الانسان ارتبط تانى بيفضل جواه شك دايما ان ممكن تجربته دى تتكرر تانى . . لكن الصح بقى اننا نتعلم من كل تجر به بتمر بينا  ونبقى أقوى ومنسمحش لاى حاجه مهما كانت قاسيه انها تهدمنا او تعقدنا .. يعنى نتعلم ازاى نكون اقوى من تجاربنا . ميررررررسى يا بيشوووو على المواضيع الجامده وربنا يرعاك .    ​*



*بجد بجد انت طلعتي كل اللي عندي
طلعتي كل اللي بحس بيه
شكرااااااااا لييييييكييييييييييييييي 
كتيير ربنا يبارك حياتك صليلي كتييير​*


----------



## sosofofo (17 ديسمبر 2008)

انا افتكرت حكاية واحدة اعرفها 
كانت بتحب واحد والواحد كان بيحبها وبعدكام سنة اتقدم والحمدلله اتقبل وفضلوا مع بعض وبعدين كل واحد راح لحاله وبعد سنة هو خطب وهي بعدين بكام شهر اتخطبت وبعدين هو فك خطوبته وهي لما عرفت راحت تفكر فيه من تاني مع انها مخطوبة لكن الحب الاول كان في قلبها وفضلت تفكر في خطيبها شوية والولد الاولاني شوية هي بصراحة كانت صعبانة عليا قوي لانها ماكنتش عارفه تحب خطيبها زي الحب الاول​


----------



## BishoRagheb (17 ديسمبر 2008)

sosofofo قال:


> انا افتكرت حكاية واحدة اعرفها
> كانت بتحب واحد والواحد كان بيحبها وبعدكام سنة اتقدم والحمدلله اتقبل وفضلوا مع بعض وبعدين كل واحد راح لحاله وبعد سنة هو خطب وهي بعدين بكام شهر اتخطبت وبعدين هو فك خطوبته وهي لما عرفت راحت تفكر فيه من تاني مع انها مخطوبة لكن الحب الاول كان في قلبها وفضلت تفكر في خطيبها شوية والولد الاولاني شوية هي بصراحة كانت صعبانة عليا قوي لانها ماكنتش عارفه تحب خطيبها زي الحب الاول​



*اكبرررررررررررررر غلط طبعا
الحب الاول خلص خلاص
مفكرش فيه خصوصا لو فيه
خطوبة وارتباط بشخص تاني
الموضوع مفيهوش نقاش
انصحيها وصليليها وصليلي كتيييييييير
شكراااااااا لمروووووووووووووووورك​*


----------



## متيكو (22 ديسمبر 2008)

*الصراحة انه الي يحب لازم يكون واثق من حبيبه واذا بيحكي معاه لازم يعرفه كثير والحب مايتنسى لو شوماصار*


----------



## twety (22 ديسمبر 2008)

*" لا تبكى على اللبن المسكوب "*

*اة الموضوع هيكون سايب جرح والم*
*وذكريات كتيرة*

*بس الموضوع زى الجرح مع مرور الوقت الامور هترجع كويسه*
*والنفسيوات تهدا*

*المهم فى الشخصيه التانيه دى*
*هتفكرك باللى فات ولا معاها هتنسى كل حاجه*
*وتبدا حياه حلوة سعيدة*


----------



## BishoRagheb (22 ديسمبر 2008)

متيكو قال:


> *الصراحة انه الي يحب لازم يكون واثق من حبيبه واذا بيحكي معاه لازم يعرفه كثير والحب مايتنسى لو شوماصار*



*مظبوط يامتي 
بس فيه حب لازم تنساه
والزمن يقدر ينسيك
بس بعد عذااااااااااااب
شكرا لرأيك ولمرووورك​*


----------



## BishoRagheb (22 ديسمبر 2008)

twety قال:


> *" لا تبكى على اللبن المسكوب "*
> 
> *اة الموضوع هيكون سايب جرح والم*
> *وذكريات كتيرة*
> ...



*بس الجرح لما بيخف
أثره بيفضل معاك طول عمرك
وكل مابتبص عليه
هتفتكره.....صح؟؟؟​*


----------



## متيكو (22 ديسمبر 2008)

اي بس لو تحب من قلبك صصعععببب تنسى لو يعد 100  سنة صدقني


----------



## BishoRagheb (22 ديسمبر 2008)

> اي بس لو تحب من قلبك صصعععببب تنسى لو يعد 100 سنة صدقني


*ما انا بقول كده والناس معترضه​*


----------



## farou2 (22 ديسمبر 2008)

bishoragheb قال:


> *لو كنت في يوم حبيت شخص وعشت معاااااه اجمل قصة حب في الدنياااااا
> 
> واتمنيته من كل اللي حوالليك
> وبعد كده اتضح لي
> ...


بكل صدق اعيشه و لكن لا انسى ما فات بالرغم من اني انسى اكثر من 90% من الاساآت لا انسى وان نسيت اغلبها


----------



## BishoRagheb (23 ديسمبر 2008)

farou2 قال:


> بكل صدق اعيشه و لكن لا انسى ما فات بالرغم من اني انسى اكثر من 90% من الاساآت لا انسى وان نسيت اغلبها



*شكرا farou2 لمروووووووووورك
ربنا يبارك حيااااااااااااااااااااااااااتك
بس انت مش هتقدر تنسي 90 % صعب​*


----------



## متيكو (23 ديسمبر 2008)

حبي انت اذا تحب من كل قلبك صعب تنسى مثل ماقلت  وانت الي تحب مو العالم والحب احلى تجربة بالحياة


----------



## BishoRagheb (23 ديسمبر 2008)

متيكو قال:


> حبي انت اذا تحب من كل قلبك صعب تنسى مثل ماقلت  وانت الي تحب مو العالم والحب احلى تجربة بالحياة



*​*شكرااااا متي لمرووووورك
وربنا يبارك حياتــــــــــــــــــــك
والحب احلى تجربة بالحياة
بس جرحه اااااااااااااااااااااااااصعب


----------



## متيكو (23 ديسمبر 2008)

صح كلامك حبي جرحه صعب كثير


----------



## BishoRagheb (23 ديسمبر 2008)

متيكو قال:


> صح كلامك حبي جرحه صعب كثير



*شكرااااا لمرووووووورك
ومتابعتك
شكلك مجربتش الموضوع ده
قبل كده....ولا ايه اعترف؟؟
​*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (24 ديسمبر 2008)

*انا شايفة انه عادى يابيشو مش ممكن الحب الاولانى يكون انتهى بجرح
مينفعش حد يفضل عايش مجروح من حب قديم علطول 
الدنيا مش بتقف مش معنى ان التجربة فشلت يبقى كل مرة تفشل
ميرسى يابيشو عالموضوع حلو جدااااااااااااا​*


----------



## just member (24 ديسمبر 2008)

*حبيبى انت حليت الموضوع *
*بكلمتك لما بتقول *
ك انه مكنش بيحبك 
كان مجرد كلام بجد بعد مااااكان بيثبتلك كل يوم حبه وحنيته وطيبته .... 
بان ليك خداااااعة وكدبه واستهتاااااره بمشااااعرك وظلمه ليكككككككك 

*يبقى صدقنى ما يستاهل منى دمعة واحدة *
*وان كنت احزن او ابكى هبكى على نفسى انها اتظلمت وياة*
*بس حابب اوضح انى مش هحب تانى علشان اغطى على الحب الاول*
*او بمعنى اصح املا النقص اللى عندى *
*لا انا هحب لان مافيش حاجة اعظم من الحب*
*الحب هو اللى بيبقينا بخير ومعيشنا فى سلام كلنا *
*وانا هحب لانى متأكد ان الانسان قادر على الحب من جديد مع كل صباح جديد*
*كل يوم تتذوق نسمة وتحبها عن اليوم اللى قبلة*
*تتذوق اكلة وتشتهيها اكتر من مرة *
*تتذوق وتتذوق*
*وتكتشف وتحب وكلها متساوية فى الوزن*
*جرب هيك وهتلاقى نفسسك كل يوم بتحب جديد ولو كان الموضوع مقتصر على بنت *
*فا جرب ان ممكن ييجى يوم بنت تفت من جنبك تتامل فى ملامحها وتسبح اسم ربنا على جمالها وهاد وع من الحب جديد*
*شكرا للموضوع الجميل*
*ربنا يباركك*
*واخيرا احب اقولك اة احب مادام فى نفس يخرج من اعماقى*​


----------



## farou2 (24 ديسمبر 2008)

bishoragheb قال:


> *شكرا farou2 لمروووووووووورك
> ربنا يبارك حيااااااااااااااااااااااااااتك
> بس انت مش هتقدر تنسي 90 % صعب​*


بنسى اكتر ولكن ليس من قبل من احببت لان الجرج من الحبيب موجع و مؤثر


----------



## BishoRagheb (24 ديسمبر 2008)

bent el3dra قال:


> *انا شايفة انه عادى يابيشو مش ممكن الحب الاولانى يكون انتهى بجرح
> مينفعش حد يفضل عايش مجروح من حب قديم علطول
> الدنيا مش بتقف مش معنى ان التجربة فشلت يبقى كل مرة تفشل
> ميرسى يابيشو عالموضوع حلو جدااااااااااااا​*



*مش علي طول بس لفترة طويلة
هتفضلي فاكرة حبك ليه
صورته جواكي... بالذات لو كان الحب الاول
شكراااااااا ليكي ولمرووورك​*


----------



## BishoRagheb (24 ديسمبر 2008)

come with me قال:


> *حبيبى انت حليت الموضوع *
> *بكلمتك لما بتقول *
> ك انه مكنش بيحبك
> كان مجرد كلام بجد بعد مااااكان بيثبتلك كل يوم حبه وحنيته وطيبته ....
> ...



*ااااااناااااااا معاااك كلامك مظبوط
ولكن الكلام سهل والتنفيذ صعب
طيب لو جه حبيبك
وقالك انا اسف وبرر اخطائه باسباب
منطقية....تعمل ايه؟؟
شكراااااااااا لمروووووووورك​*


----------



## BishoRagheb (24 ديسمبر 2008)

farou2 قال:


> بنسى اكتر ولكن ليس من قبل من احببت لان الجرج من الحبيب موجع و مؤثر



*شكرااا لرأيك ومرووووووووورك​*


----------



## just member (24 ديسمبر 2008)

bishoragheb قال:


> *ااااااناااااااا معاااك كلامك مظبوط​*
> *ولكن الكلام سهل والتنفيذ صعب*
> *طيب لو جه حبيبك*
> *وقالك انا اسف وبرر اخطائه باسباب*
> ...


*اى اسباب ترجع لى وتخلينى ابكى واقبل واحد خاين ومخادع ومستهتربمشاعر الاخرين*
*وقت رحيلى عنة مش بيكون فى فرصة رجوع لية اكيد انا مش هديهالة لان الخيانة ملهاش سبب*
*والكدب بردو مالوش سبب *
*ولا اللعب بمشاعرنا ليها سبب*
*وان كان مضطر فهى مشكلتة *
*جايز اكون جافى فى قراراتى وجايز فعلا تكون صعبة التنفيذ*
*بس صدقنى هى بالاغلب مريحة*
*شكرا ليك بجد ولموضوع القيم*
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## BishoRagheb (24 ديسمبر 2008)

come with me قال:


> *اى اسباب ترجع لى وتخلينى ابكى واقبل واحد خاين ومخادع ومستهتربمشاعر الاخرين*
> *وقت رحيلى عنة مش بيكون فى فرصة رجوع لية اكيد انا مش هديهالة لان الخيانة ملهاش سبب*
> *والكدب بردو مالوش سبب *
> *ولا اللعب بمشاعرنا ليها سبب*
> ...



*أشكرك لمتابعتك
بس فيه اسباب قهرية
ضغط الاهل مثلا
واحد صاحبك قووووي
اتبلي عليك​*


----------



## just member (24 ديسمبر 2008)

bishoragheb قال:


> *أشكرك لمتابعتك​*
> *بس فيه اسباب قهرية*
> *ضغط الاهل مثلا*
> *واحد صاحبك قووووي*
> ...


*وانا بقصد الاسباب القهرية دى*
*مش معقول فى المشاكل اول ماحد مش تلاقية جنبك هو*
*اكيد دة بيموت اكتر من اى حاجة *
*ولو بيحبك بجد هيقف جنبك ويراعى مشاعرك ويخلى بالة منك*
*ومايجرحكش*
*ممكن يكون كلام افلام بس هى دى الحقيقة اللى بعرفها*
*حبنى علشان احبك واموت فيك*
*خاف عليا علشان امشى جنبك وانا مطمن وعيونى مغمضة *
*ماتجرحنيش وهتلاقينى انا الحضن الدافى اللى ليك*
*حاجات كتيير يا بيشو *
*حاجات كتير*​


----------



## BishoRagheb (24 ديسمبر 2008)

come with me قال:


> *وانا بقصد الاسباب القهرية دى*
> *مش معقول فى المشاكل اول ماحد مش تلاقية جنبك هو*
> *اكيد دة بيموت اكتر من اى حاجة *
> *ولو بيحبك بجد هيقف جنبك ويراعى مشاعرك ويخلى بالة منك*
> ...



*يابااااااااااااااااااشاااا
كلامك رررررررررررررائع
بس عايز الفت نظرك الي ان
البنت في المجتمع الشرقي
بتخاف من الناس وكلامهم
وبتخاف من اهلها... واهلها بيأثروا فيها 
جااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااامد
وتقريبا غالبية كلام وقرارات الاهل هي اللي بتمشي​*


----------



## just member (24 ديسمبر 2008)

bishoragheb قال:


> *يابااااااااااااااااااشاااا​*
> *كلامك رررررررررررررائع*
> *بس عايز الفت نظرك الي ان*
> *البنت في المجتمع الشرقي*
> ...


*بها الشكل الغلط ما بيقع على البنت ولا حتى الولد *
*الغلط بيقع على  ها المجتمع الشرقى الهمجى *
*بس على فكرة هاد الطبيعى  لانة اسلامى*
*واللى بيكون فوق الصح اللى يحافظ على نفسة فية ودون ان يلتفت الى تلك الخرافات الشرقية المعقدة*
*بس للأسف ارجع واقول كلامك فى الصميم وانا احترت*
*اكيد ماحدا ممكن ينفذ هيك وبلذات البنت*
*هاد لان الناس مش عايشة لوحدة*
*شكرا لموضوعك وعارف انى تعبتك معايا *
*بس صدقنى يا بيشو مو بلهين انك تلاقى حب وتتخلى عنة فجأة منشان تفاهات ملناش دخل فيها غير اننا فى مجتمع متخلف *​


----------



## BishoRagheb (24 ديسمبر 2008)

come with me قال:


> *بها الشكل الغلط ما بيقع على البنت ولا حتى الولد *
> *الغلط بيقع على  ها المجتمع الشرقى الهمجى *
> *بس على فكرة هاد الطبيعى  لانة اسلامى*
> *واللى بيكون فوق الصح اللى يحافظ على نفسة فية ودون ان يلتفت الى تلك الخرافات الشرقية المعقدة*
> ...



*طبعا المشكلة مشكلة المجتمع
وفعلا الحب الحقيقي قليل في الدنيا دي
عشان كده الواحد بيحاول يتمسك بيه
ويضخي عشانه
ولا تعب ياعم ولا حاجة​*


----------



## twety (24 ديسمبر 2008)

ممكن يكوم سايب اثر بس تقدر انك لما تبص عليه تفتكر لمحه بسيطه تضحك بيها مش تعيش فيها تانى


----------



## BishoRagheb (24 ديسمبر 2008)

twety قال:


> ممكن يكوم سايب اثر بس تقدر انك لما تبص عليه تفتكر لمحه بسيطه تضحك بيها مش تعيش فيها تانى



*تفتكر هضحك وخلاص؟؟؟:t9:​*


----------



## متيكو (24 ديسمبر 2008)

والله انا ماضايقه ابدا بس اعرف شعوره لآن انا الي كنت الضالم وخلي نفسي  بدالها وشفت انه صعب جدا وشكرا عالموضوع حبي


----------



## just member (24 ديسمبر 2008)

متيكو قال:


> والله انا ماضايقه ابدا بس اعرف شعوره لآن انا الي كنت الضالم وخلي نفسي بدالها وشفت انه صعب جدا وشكرا عالموضوع حبي


:t9:​


----------



## mina_picasso (24 ديسمبر 2008)

*بص يا عم بيشو ......

صعب انك تنسي الحب الاول بسرعة وخصوصا لو كان حب صادق 

لكن حتنساة بمرور الوقت بس مش خالص بس مش حيكون ليه قيمة في حياتك.

وخصوصا لو حل محلة حب تاني

بس انت عارف ايه الميزة في الموضوع دة

انك لو حبت حد تاني وعمل نفس الحكاية 

مش حتتجرح جرح كبير او تقريبا مش حتحس بجرح لان ساعتها حيكون قلبك اخد علي كدة

حيكون بالنسباله حاجة عادية

انا عارف ان كلامي دة مش حيعجب ناس كتير 

بس هو دة الواقع​*


----------



## BishoRagheb (25 ديسمبر 2008)

متيكو قال:


> والله انا ماضايقه ابدا بس اعرف شعوره لآن انا الي كنت الضالم وخلي نفسي  بدالها وشفت انه صعب جدا وشكرا عالموضوع حبي



*ممكن توضح اكتر يامتي:t9:​*


----------



## BishoRagheb (25 ديسمبر 2008)

mina_picasso قال:


> *بص يا عم بيشو ......
> 
> صعب انك تنسي الحب الاول بسرعة وخصوصا لو كان حب صادق
> 
> ...



*لألألألألألألألألألألألألألألألألألألألألألأ
كلامك ياعني اللي حد ما مظبوط
لكن بيحصل عكس مانت قولت
الجرح بيقي فظييييييييييييييييييييييييع
اسألني انااااااااااااا​​*


----------



## متيكو (26 ديسمبر 2008)

اوكي حبي انا عندي حبيبه وجرحتها كثير ومن خليت نفسي بدالها مكانها شفت انه صعب كثير جرح الحب ولهذا قلت لك صعب


----------



## BishoRagheb (26 ديسمبر 2008)

متيكو قال:


> اوكي حبي انا عندي حبيبه وجرحتها كثير ومن خليت نفسي بدالها مكانها شفت انه صعب كثير جرح الحب ولهذا قلت لك صعب



*شكرا متي علي التوضيح​*


----------



## GogoRagheb (9 يناير 2009)

*ااااااااااااايه ياعم بيشو
الموووووووضوووووووع شكله كبيييييييييير
الدنيا عندك سوداااااااااااااا ولا اااااااااايه؟​*


----------



## BishoRagheb (9 يناير 2009)

*ولا كبير ولا حاجة ياجوجو
ده شئ عااااااااااااااادي
في حياتنا الجميلة دي​*


----------

